# Arcadia T5 questions!



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have just bought an arcadia T5 12% 34" UV light for my beardies viv and have a few questions: (my viv is 4ftx2ftx2ft)

- how high do I need to secure it in the viv? - if on the ceiling then front or back of viv?
- is this a good length tube for my viv?
- which controller unit do I need?
- is there anything I need to be aware of for using this more powerful UV when giving my dragon vitamins and calcium?
- do I need to use a reflector?
- is there any benefit of using two of these tubes in the same viv? Or is it possible for a beardie to get too much UV?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Your best source of advice for the Arcadia systems is arcadiajohn on here, however.

If I recall it is advised to use a reflector and have the lamp 15" above the animal.


----------



## vr4000 (Nov 20, 2011)

treebs9 said:


> I have just bought an arcadia T5 12% 34" UV light for my beardies viv and have a few questions: (my viv is 4ftx2ftx2ft)
> 
> - how high do I need to secure it in the viv? - if on the ceiling then front or back of viv? Screw to the panel above glass starting as far into hot end as you can
> - is this a good length tube for my viv? yes
> ...


Answered what I can so hope it helps


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

You have been given the right info so far! Well done all !

Can I help further?

just let me know!

John


----------



## nutmonkey (Jan 15, 2012)

Does it make a great deal of difference to have the tube & reflector on back of viv?

And also as the OP asked with the better lighting can you reduce calcium supplements?


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

No, you need to maintain the same Calcium regeime as usual.

The lighting doesn't effect how much calcium they take, it only effects how well they process it.

UVB allows the creation of vitamin D3, the better the supply the better they will process the calcium you will give them, but it will not make them create more from less.


----------



## vr4000 (Nov 20, 2011)

nutmonkey said:


> Does it make a great deal of difference to have the tube & reflector on back of viv?


I think the main reason for mounting at the front is just so you don't see the bulb.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Again great advice being given!

We advise that the lamps and reflectors are situated at the front of the viv as it ensures that the light is above the animal and nkt to the side and it keeps a very bright light from interfering with the keepers. Flouro lamps are ugly!

With regards to suplimentation, always follow the manufaturers guidelines. The sheer power of T5 produces far more UVB than ever before so D3 production in the body will be greater. Plain calcium should always be provided but don't over do compounds that include synthetic D3. I prefer to use nuetrobol but only use 3 days a week. Calcium is always used though. Well until captive diets evolve out of the dark ages!!!!!!

John.


----------



## nutmonkey (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Rthompson, vr4000 & ArcadiaJohn :2thumb:


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies!

I have everything I need and will be fitting it tomorrow at the front of the viv with a reflector.

Can I just confirm that I need the UV 20" above my beardie? He has a log to bask on which would make him closer than 20" to the UV - should I take that out?

I use nutrobal, do I need to use it less as it has D3? or can I use it the same as I do now (2x a week).

Thanks!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The lizard should use the log to get within 12-15 inches of the Lamp. So that's fine.

John



treebs9 said:


> Thank you for all the replies!
> 
> I have everything I need and will be fitting it tomorrow at the front of the viv with a reflector.
> 
> ...


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Will he know how much he needs to climb up to get closer to the UV? I do have a reflector to use if I want to - but worried this would then make the UV too strong and have heard this can cause eye problems.


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Eye problems occur in beardies when they can get too close to the UV. / horizontal to the linear position of the tube.

With the reflector on, your beardie should be able to get within the 12-15 inch mark, with Arcadia lights I believe that without the reflector you are looking at around 10 inches. (Although I'm sure John will confirm this)


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks, Jon said 10-15 without the reflector so not sure about with reflector for a T5. 

Im just confused because the T5 is much stronger, I dont want to hurt my beardie but want to give him the benefit of the best light. After spending over £50 on the tube, contorller unit and reflector I want to make sure I get it right!!!


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Ahh, I'd wait for him to come in and confirm then, I haven't used the T5 Systems yet


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

We never suggest that reflectors are not used! They are essential to getting the energy down onto the animal.

You really don't need to worry about the eyes as long as the lamp is above the animal.

They can see gradients of uv so can very easily and safely regulate thier exposure. So yes the take what they need when they need it.

John


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I am still confused as getting conflicting advice about this.

If I attach the UV at the front of the viv on the ceiling (20") without a reflector but with a log so he can climb a further 5" would that be OK?

Or I could use the reflector also at 20" with the log so he can climb the further 5". 

Which would be best?

Also, how do you secure the UV. It comes with the plastic clip things to screw to the wall of the viv but in the manual it says you cant screw it to the roof of the viv even though there are holes to do so - why is that?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Who said not to use a reflector? Not me!

Really it very easy. Use the lamp and reflector. Fit the lamp and reflector in the corner between the roof and the front plate above the door. All you need is two self tapping screws to secure the lamp holders to the viv roof. The reflector fits over the lamp holders. The lamp goes into the lamp holders. You can then use cable clips to run the cables out through the vents tidily.

Fit the lamp towards the hot end so that the cool end has some shade.

If the distance between lamp and animal is 20" at the furthest point this is your lowest emission zone.

Use the rocks so that the lizard can lift it's self up higher, towards the lamp. Ideally 12-15" from the lamp. The rocks should be in the middle of your hot end/basking zone.

Good luck

John


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you!

No I know you didnt say anything about not using the reflector - I was getting confused from what other people have been saying and other places I have been reading up on UV lights.

Really appreciate your replies and help!


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

There is a bearded dragons group on Facebook and I know many of them use the T5 or are thinking about it. Do you mind if I post the advice you have just given me to help other people?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

That's fine of course!

John


----------

